# Cage Tray liner??



## mistyjr (Dec 21, 2009)

My blue Buck is in a cage that the tray can come out, but the cage is on top. 
What is the best liner to use?? 
I have used newspaper, and cage liner that i got from the store.. They both get the tray gross. So i was wondering that is the best.

Thanks, Misty:bunnydance:


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is the same cage that I got but its not mine picture.. I coped it from a website..


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 21, 2009)

Not my rabbit,


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2009)

id use newspaper and put something over it. Might want to put a peice of cardboard in there so hes not always on the wire, and a litter box to see if hell use it, then itll be a lot easier to clean out


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 21, 2009)

By gross, do you mean pee and poop? Itake itthe litter training isn't going well? 

I'd usea thin layer of wood pellets(either stove pellets or horse stall bedding or Feline Pine) in the tray.They're cheap, easy to clean up (just need a litter scoop), andexcellent for odour control.

Also, a spray bottlefilled with a vinegar and water solution (I think the ratio is 50/50) is excellent for cleaning the white scaly stuff out of the tray. Plus it also eliminates odours.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a cage where there is a tray underneath and the rabbits can't walk on it, And I don't use any bedding in it, I just clean it down every 3 days and that does brilliant! I think lining it with bedding just makes it so much harder!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 21, 2009)

The tray is under neth the cage, So he cant step in hes own poo. The tray in small and it just pulls out to clean.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not using no bedding in the tray. I have used Newspaper and Cage liner.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 21, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> id use newspaper and put something over it. Might want to put a peice of cardboard in there so hes not always on the wire, and a litter box to see if hell use it, then itll be a lot easier to clean out


Thanks, I will put something in there for him. I have a sqaure marble stone.. Can I use that instead of cardboard?? Reminder, ********* He's the bun that have an hairline fracture of tibia.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 21, 2009)

*funnybunnymummy wrote:*


> Itake itthe litter training isn't going well?


I had a litter box in hes cage and just took it out. But he only poo in there once in awhile and made a mess of the litter all over the floor.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 21, 2009)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Thanks, I will put something in there for him. I have a sqaure marble stone.. Can I use that instead of cardboard?? Reminder, ********* He's the bun that have an hairline fracture of tibia.


Then you should definitely put something over the wire sohe doesn't hurt his leg more. Apparently that's how my Baci broke his leg with his previous owner.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 22, 2009)

He didnt break hes leg from a cage...


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 25, 2009)

you can use a wee-wee pad, its what they use to potty train dogs but makes a great liner and it keeps the tray dry


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Juiles,, I will try that..


----------



## Sabine (Dec 26, 2009)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> you can use a wee-wee pad, its what they use to potty train dogs but makes a great liner and it keeps the tray dry


I am not sure how much those pads are but there are also disposable changing mats for babiesor even the stuff the use in hospitals for incontinence. That may work out cheaper again.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, I will check it out, I need to do something, Newspaper isnt working and gets it all over and soaks up.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 28, 2009)

Recently I got a bath mat, and it works brilliantly. I dont use it for a litter box though, just for the cage since I removd the litter box. It soaks up pee and poop and it is very easy to clean


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 29, 2009)

thank you..


----------

